

SpaceX to attempt second landing on autonomous drone ship at 2:50pm PST [pdf] - vonklaus
http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/spacex_presskit.pdf

======
vonklaus
Link to Web Cast:
[http://www.spacex.com/webcast/](http://www.spacex.com/webcast/)

CSR-5 link is still up, flagging webcast as dup.

